# Pressemitteilung: Treffen aller Fischereiaufseher



## Anglerboard-Team (16. Oktober 2006)

Sehr geehrte Fischereiaufseher,

der Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V. lädt zu einem Treffen aller amtlich bestätigten, ehrenamtlichen und privaten Fischereiaufseher

am Samstag, den 25. November 2006, um 10 Uhr (Ende gegen 14 Uhr) im Gasthof Gosch, Tackesdorfer Straße 2,
25557 Oldenbüttel (Telefon 04872-2718)

ein. Das Treffen soll dem Erfahrungsaustausch dienen, vor allem zwischen neuen Fischereiaufsehern und den Kollegen, die dieser Tätigkeit schon seit vielen Jahren nachgehen. Erfahrungsberichte, Außergewöhnliches aber auch Unstimmigkeiten usw. können hier berichtet und erzählt werden.

Dirk Vowe, Amt für ländliche Räume Kiel - Abt. Fischerei - sowie Robert Vollborn, Rechtsanwalt und stellvertretender LSFV-Geschäftsführer werden anwesend sein und gerne auf Fragen antworten. Unbedingt erforderliche Anmeldungen werden bis zum 6. November 2006 in der LSFV-Geschäftsstelle (Telefon 0431-676818) entgegen genommen.

Für weitere Fragen zum Treffen steht allen Interessierten Joachim Schümann (Telefon 04872-967457) gerne zur Verfügung. Es wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, daß diese Veranstaltung ausschließlich für Fischereiaufseher vorgesehen ist.

Mit angelkameradschaftlichen Grüßen und Petri Heil

Ernst Labbow
Präsident

Robert Vollborn
stv. GF

*Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>*


----------

